# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  انصراف از دانشگاه آراد

## bahram777

اقا من دانشجو دانشگاه آزادم.آیا منم باید الان انصراف بدم یا وقتی نتیجه ها اومد هم میتونم؟

----------


## Mohsen2

> اقا من دانشجو دانشگاه آزادم.آیا منم باید الان انصراف بدم یا وقتی نتیجه ها اومد هم میتونم؟


اقا بعد نتیجه ها هم میتونی

----------


## bahram777

مطمئنی؟این 30 بهمن پس برای کیا هست؟

----------


## bahram777

اقا لطفا یکی که اطمینان داره بیاد جواب بده.راستی کد نظام وظیفه رو کدوم بزنم؟

----------


## m.d.75

نه نباید انصراف بدی کد3رو بزن 

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk

----------

